# Warren in the Flamingo



## Jimhalekw (Jan 1, 2010)

Warren you know I fly over water with my birds, whites included. Over years of selective breeding they have taken on a streamline ocean lifelike shape. Notice the soft feathers! Just for the Flamingo, and our personal bet, I bred a "S" shape into the neckline. It is for the steak one of us will be eating here in "Key West". Let me know if you want to back out, there is still time if you send no birds at all. Just like what you are doing so far. LOL Jim


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Wonderful pic, thanks for sharing  You 'bred the S shape in the neck...'.....?...really?..wow! what is the normal neck shape? I didn't know it was possible by selective breeding. Nice work. Good luck, peace, YaSin


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

LOL Now that is funny!!!! LOL

LOL Tony

Good news for you Warren. He bred his bird too big so it is too slow. Ship and win my friend.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

boy, they breed them different down there in the keys!!!! lol...


----------



## Jimhalekw (Jan 1, 2010)

Ya Sin11, glad you liked the pic  , it is one I took. I post pics of wildlife in Key West almost daily on my facebook page. (jim hale); Are you backing Warren Tony, so soon in the race, he has yet to enter and no pics at all have been posted of his intended entries. I thought we were tighter than that? I am just a regular guy like you without a loft manager LOL ; Spirit wings, yes we do  !!!


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

That bird you posted the pic of, would be disqualified from racing.

No band.

I guess Warren wins again. By default.


----------



## Jimhalekw (Jan 1, 2010)

Darn, did I use a King pigeon band that slid past the leg again. Sorry, the band probably was just out of the photo.  Those larger bands allow my birds more freedom, like a sleek woman with loose fitting clothes in a race. Jim


----------



## Jimhalekw (Jan 1, 2010)

Ok the mostly white bird has been sent to the Flamingo Warren, a white white grizzle. The other whites won't be ready in time, weather here is starting to warm quickly and the days of it being below 85 are few. I sent six in total, double what I sent last year and two to the World Ace, same as last year. Other races are iffy with the weather, I have babies growing we will see. Send one or two to the WAC and we can bet on a lobster dinner. LOL  Jim


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Jimhalekw said:


> Ok the mostly white bird has been sent to the Flamingo Warren, a white white *grizzle.* The other whites won't be ready in time, weather here is starting to warm quickly and the days of it being below 85 are few. *I sent six in total*, double what I sent last year and two to the World Ace, same as last year. Other races are iffy with the weather, I have babies growing we will see. Send one or two to the WAC and we can bet on a lobster dinner. LOL  Jim


Gee.....I don't know Jim......I thought we were talking about white pigeons....not a white grizzle....that sort of is pushing the envelope of what white is.....I mean sure, there are a few decent white grizzle's out there....and SIX I mean gee....that really sounds like you are a mob flier and simply trying to play a numbers game....

Sure looks like you stacked the deck againest me....I mean gee, you will have grizzles, and now more mature birds....and outnumber me six to my one !! Now, if I can only find a feeble YB with a deformed wing or something...maybe....maybe....it will give you a 1/2 of a chance. I might have to send one of my homer/tippler crosses to really be fair to you.


----------



## Jimhalekw (Jan 1, 2010)

Warren I sent six birds total,I never said I sent six whites. Only one was white. or white grizzle rather. It is ok though if you and your $50,000 Ludo want to skip buying me a steak because my bird has some black specks. If you are going to send a cross may I recomend an Indian Fantail cross. In Florida we get those northern winds blowing down about race time, you might have a chance if the tail and feet catch the wind. You can blame Jim for me sending six, I tried to send three for $250 but he said no deal, and I'm a sucker for a free entry.  Jim


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Jimhalekw said:


> Warren I sent six birds total,I never said I sent six whites. Only one was white. or white grizzle rather. It is ok though if you and your $50,000 Ludo want to skip buying me a steak because my bird has some black specks. If you are going to send a cross may I recomend an Indian Fantail cross. In Florida we get those northern winds blowing down about race time, you might have a chance if the tail and feet catch the wind. You can blame Jim for me sending six, I tried to send three for $250 but he said no deal, and I'm a sucker for a free entry.  Jim


Don't worry yourself down there in Fla. If I lose our little wager, pehaps I will send a representative to enjoy that meal down there. Regardless of who picks up the tab, perhaps a face to face, let's see your loft kind of deal is in order ? I want to see a real white bird anyway. Some where down there a family house is along the shore. I havn't seen it yet, maybe it's time to visit ?


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Now, Now, this bet is getting out of hand. What are the rules? What is Warren beats three birds out of six? What if none make it to the race? Prime Rib, Tender loin, Round steak? Beer or sweet tea? 

Well, My money is on Warren and he likes Coors Beer.

Tony


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Let's face it. ON AVERAGE, white birds will lose to colored birds.

There are of course, SOME very good white birds. But not many, percentage wise.

Grizzles are a different thing entirely. Even though they look close to white, they ain't white and tend to do better than whites in the overall percentages. Keeping in mind that the diffinition of a "grizzle" can be anything from just a sprinkling of white on a colored bird, to an almost all white bird. The "almost all white" grizzles are at a disadvantage similar to an all white. Predator wise and feather overall condition and strength wise. 

Grizzles and whites will be beat more often than not. That is why really good grizzles and whites sell for premium prices. An analysis of percentage wins by whites and or grizzles, as compared to the numbers actually put into races against the numbers of colored birds put into races, would be interesting.

In other words, If 50 races had 5,000 colored birds, 310 grizzles and 50 whites. What would be the percentage of whites and grizzles that finish in the top ten percent, as compared to their limited numbers entered.

Even if a person has a very very good white. There is a better than average chance that it will not even make it home, because of predators. A white in a flock of colored birds will be easier for a predator bird to "target and zero in on", and thus have a more likely chance of being taken sometime during the season.

If I had to put money on a very good white bird, or a very good colored bird. There is no question which I would pick.

The colored bird.

Unless I was given three to one odds. 

But, as in football. On a given day, any color can win. There have been a lot of "one shot wonders", that never did anything close again.

If you want to do a fair comparison of whose birds are better. Take the last five entries into one loft races. Then you will have a btter idea of who has the biggest ----- (whoops, I forgot this is about pigeons).


----------



## Jimhalekw (Jan 1, 2010)

Warren I'm all the way at the bottom, 157 miles south of Miami, but you are welcome anytime. Not sure what is going to happen with this oil in the Gulf, I do know it will be REALLY bad. The wild bird rescue center here is bracing for the worse. Jim


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Jimhalekw said:


> Warren I'm all the way at the bottom, 157 miles south of Miami, but you are welcome anytime. Not sure what is going to happen with this oil in the Gulf, I do know it will be REALLY bad. The wild bird rescue center here is bracing for the worse. Jim


Oh gee....you really are way South down there. The Family Beach house is on the East side of Florida and near where they launch those space rockets, so you must be several good long hours away. No wonder you have Cuban pigeons flying into your loft. 

I guess I will let your white grizzle pass for a white pigeon. I went out on a rescue mission last Sunday and recovered a lost race bird from a UPC race of about 165 miles. Just too far for the pretty white bird I recovered. I told the owner, if he wanted, I would find a good home for her, and he agreed so I donated it to the new guy in our club..


----------



## Jimhalekw (Jan 1, 2010)

Yep that is a drive, probably about 12-14 hours. I rode up to Daytona for bike week a few years ago, a little farther north than Cape Canaveral. I don't remember exactly how long it was but we stayed at a hotel half way. Nice of you to rescue a white, knowing how you feel. I never said they were all good you know. I do think they are at a huge disadvantage over colored racing pigeons because most of them have been bred to be white as a main focus for untold generations. That to me is the reason they lack, and it as a result causes things like feather breakdown, inability to home, slower speeds, ect... I also know about the predator birds singling out a white in a flock, but if that white or any other bird was alone would the result there be the same. Isn't that what you want, to have your bird so far ahead that it is flying alone? So I don't worry about that much either. There is one great advantage a white has, when it wins the Flamingo you won't have any problem knowing it is mine on the you-tube video! LOL Won't even need you glasses.  Jim


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Jimhalekw said:


> Yep that is a drive, probably about 12-14 hours. I rode up to Daytona for bike week a few years ago, a little farther north than Cape Canaveral. I don't remember exactly how long it was but we stayed at a hotel half way. Nice of you to rescue a white, knowing how you feel. I never said they were all good you know. I do think they are at a huge disadvantage over colored racing pigeons because most of them have been bred to be white as a main focus for untold generations. That to me is the reason they lack, and it as a result causes things like feather breakdown, inability to home, slower speeds, ect... I also know about the predator birds singling out a white in a flock, but if that white or any other bird was alone would the result there be the same. Isn't that what you want, to have your bird so far ahead that it is flying alone? So I don't worry about that much either. There is one great advantage a white has, when it wins the Flamingo you won't have any problem knowing it is mine on the you-tube video! LOL Won't even need you glasses.  Jim


Yeah you don't really know how BIG Florida is, until to attempt to drive the length of the State on a sunny day !!  And they have mosquitoes down there that are about as big as a pigeon !! Maybe on one of those hot days, maybe a white bird can stay cooler after about 8 hours of hard flying on a bright sunny day ?


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Jimhalekw said:


> Warren I sent six birds total,I never said I sent six whites. Only one was white. or white grizzle rather. It is ok though if you and your $50,000 Ludo want to skip buying me a steak because my bird has some black specks. If you are going to send a cross may I recomend an Indian Fantail cross. In Florida we get those northern winds blowing down about race time, you might have a chance if the tail and feet catch the wind. You can blame Jim for me sending six, I tried to send three for $250 but he said no deal, and I'm a sucker for a free entry.  Jim


So, I have a YB about 28 days old. It is a homer/tippler cross....and looking at sending it down to the Flamingo tomorrow.....I see they have over 300 birds there now, and was just wondering there Jim, what name you are flying your six chickens under ?


----------



## Jimhalekw (Jan 1, 2010)

What name do you think, "Warren Smith". LOL Try Jim Hale and yes Warren I know, one of them is missing so I'm down to five already. It's that runt hen I posted about sending or not. They have my birds listed on the band as "Centenial" or something like that, I don't recall seeing that on my bands. May have to let Jim know before the race starts, I don't need to hand you excuses you'll find plenty on your own.  Did you tell your wife yet that if my white wins the 350 she gets to go out on the town in stye? Want to make sure I have a cheerleader up there in York.  Jim


----------



## Jimhalekw (Jan 1, 2010)

Before you post it yes I know I can send a replacement bird until June something. If the weather gets down to 85 on any day other than a weekend I will. Maybe I'll send another white.  Jim


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Jimhalekw said:


> What name do you think, "Warren Smith". LOL Try Jim Hale and yes Warren I know, one of them is missing so I'm down to five already. It's that runt hen I posted about sending or not. They have my birds listed on the band as "Centenial" or something like that, I don't recall seeing that on my bands. May have to let Jim know before the race starts, I don't need to hand you excuses you'll find plenty on your own.  *Did you tell your wife yet that if my white wins the 350 she gets to go out on the town in stye? Want to make sure I have a cheerleader up there in York*.  Jim


What you are missing some birds already ? White one ? You say your white bird got lost off the landing board ?! Please tell me it's not true Jim !!! 

Now, about the wife.....That is pretty sneaky ! Most likely, all you would have needed to say, was that you have a dear poor, pretty white one named "Sparky" or some cute name....and give her some sob story of how he is trying to win a race so his poor relatives from Cuba can come to the USA where the lofts have air conditioning or some other such tale....and she would have been cheering for your side anyway.....

Did you see my entry down there ? I am thinking 6 to 1 odds in your favor, ought to make it fair for you.  Maybe I can explain to the wife how your birds are trying to gang up on my poor lil Blue down there with his white flights, and how your birds are picking on him. That should work in my favor !!


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> What you are missing some birds already ? White one ? You say your white bird got lost off the landing board ?! Please tell me it's not true Jim !!!
> 
> Now, about the wife.....That is pretty sneaky ! Most likely, all you would have needed to say, was that you have a dear poor, pretty white one named "Sparky" or some cute name....and give her some sob story of how he is trying to win a race so his poor relatives from Cuba can come to the USA where the lofts have air conditioning or some other such tale....and she would have been cheering for your side anyway.....
> 
> Did you see my entry down there ? I am thinking 6 to 1 odds in your favor, ought to make it fair for you.  *Maybe I can explain to the wife how your birds are trying to gang up on my poor lil Blue down there with his white flights, and how your birds are picking on him. That should work in my favor !!*


Warren, you do not need to suckup to your wife, she married you... But then.. maybe you do... Gotta go, need to fix my wife breakfast in bed.


Tony


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Big T said:


> Warren, you do not need to suckup to your wife, she married you... But then.. maybe you do... Gotta go, need to fix my wife breakfast in bed.
> 
> 
> Tony



*Go Blue go !!!*
SABANA LA MAR AU-CENTENNIAL-50503 BC *SMITH FAMILY LOFT USA **AU-SFLUSA-256 BBWF* SNOWBIRD AU-CCPF-202 BBSP

No I don't have to suck up to the wife, and she said I could say that !! Wait...got to take out the trash...got chores to do...later....


----------



## Jimhalekw (Jan 1, 2010)

Talk about sneaky, you only send one so I don't have a selection of duds to choose from? What is your real message by sending only one Warren, none of your other birds can beat a flying chicken? :0 LOL And Sparky, you know I can't name my bird Sparky, your wife would turn against me for naming a girl a boy's name. I was thinking of something suttle like maybe Bambie or Pamela Anderson. She probably wouldn't be my cheerleader any more with the second name, but what the heck, who needs a cheerleader when you have Pamela Anderson. LOL Jim


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

They put out a new video the other day at the Flamingo which I missed !!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Dcxs5oeKlU


----------



## Jimhalekw (Jan 1, 2010)

My white grizzle is there at the end, she flew from the floor to the inside landing board. I also saw the bronze grizzle that I sent, he looks like the hen I sent last year. He has a mostly white head neck and flights and is in the first room to the left. Jim descibed that group as just coming out of quarentine. The other three are blue bars and checks. Jim


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

5/26/2010 

We Now Have...
*** 450 ***
100 LOFTS

Pigeons at the Flamingo Loft

Thank You for all your support

This number includes replacements
------

!!! New Video!!!
5-26-10
450 Birds in Loft

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEmcWyIRFc8


----------



## Jimhalekw (Jan 1, 2010)

Warren you may be eating sooner than I thought. One of the birds stolen was one of my grizzles. I only sent two so there is a 50 50 chance it was my white grizzle. I hate theives and have nothing but contempt for what they did, but I must say they have good taste in pigeons. I know Jim is sick over this happening, I really hope he doesn't take it personally. Jim


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Jimhalekw said:


> Warren you may be eating sooner than I thought. One of the birds stolen was one of my grizzles. I only sent two so there is a 50 50 chance it was my white grizzle. I hate theives and have nothing but contempt for what they did, but I must say they have good taste in pigeons. I know Jim is sick over this happening, I really hope he doesn't take it personally. Jim


 I will have to check if any of mine were stolen. Oh my.....what kind of world do we live in ?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OjWtFuZq7qs


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

What a shame. 

Hugh


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Jimhalekw said:


> My white grizzle is there at the end, she flew from the floor to the inside landing board. I also saw the bronze grizzle that I sent, he looks like the hen I sent last year. He has a mostly white head neck and flights and is in the first room to the left. Jim descibed that group as just coming out of quarentine. The other three are blue bars and checks. Jim


 Hey Jim ! 

Did you lose any more off the landing board ? Did we come up with a dead line for picking my bird that you want to fly againest ? I'm figuring that your 5 to my 1, ought to make it a little bit more fair to you, now that you are flying white birds from Disneyland down there and maybe some birds washed up on shore from Cuba. 

Maybe one of mine will decide to fly back here again this year. Had a YB that I kept around here a bit to long, he got a little strong on the wing, and imprinted a bit more then I thought. It took a couple of weeks as he didn't have any road training, but he did make it back those 975 miles at about 9 weeks of age.........so if one takes off and comes home, then you only have one to select from.


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

i just have a question? why does everyone has to talk about cuba like is the worse place ever? you guys should really watch what you say. there is people from everywhere in this forum. I dont want to offend or insult anyone but it seems that cuba is the everyday joke for you guys, and yes im cuban. i hope no one gets offend it by this but please have a little respect. thank you.


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

blackknight01 said:


> i just have a question? why does everyone has to talk about cuba like is the worse place ever? you guys should really watch what you say. there is people from everywhere in this forum. I dont want to offend or insult anyone but it seems that cuba is the everyday joke for you guys, and yes im cuban. i hope no one gets offend it by this but please have a little respect. thank you.


I didn't think anything offensive was said about Cuba at all, simply stated where some of the birds were coming from. Nothing real inflammatory about that.


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

give her some sob story of how he is trying to win a race so his poor relatives from Cuba can come to the USA where the lofts have air conditioning or some other such tale

this is from here, and check other threads too. i dont care about jokes but really has to be cuba everytime? theres jokes about cuba all over in this forum, i know is not like here but it doesnt mean that you can make fun of it. all im saying is that i dont think people should be making jokes about this. thats all. like i say i hope no one gets offended this is just my opinion.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

blackknight01 said:


> give her some sob story of how he is trying to win a race so his poor relatives from Cuba can come to the USA where the lofts have air conditioning or some other such tale
> 
> this is from here, and check other threads too. i dont care about jokes but really has to be cuba everytime? theres jokes about cuba all over in this forum, i know is not like here but it doesnt mean that you can make fun of it. all im saying is that i dont think people should be making jokes about this. thats all. like i say i hope no one gets offended this is just my opinion.


I have not read most any direct attacks ON CUBA I read some joking with a certion member about CUBAN birds. BUT for the most it was being said that Cuban birds seem to be rather good bird. Yes on this site or any site no one should come out and put another country or person Down. But Thanks for bringing it to the open Im sure no one ment to offend any one


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Get a life. I am a white male hillbilly and jokes are made about me and those like me, every single day of the year. For the last fifty or so years. They are usually referred to as "red neck" jokes. 

Do I cry about it? Or get mad about it?

No. I just laugh with it and maybe throw back some jokes of my own, against those that made them and have their own "sweet spots" that I can joke about. Because we all have are funny bones and sweet spots to make fun of.

Heck. Even jokes about ones momma are fair game. As long as they are not "personal". For instance, it is common for a group of guys from the "streets", to play a game that is called (don't ask me why), "playing the dozen". I might say "your momma is so fat that when she sits around the house, she sits "AROUND" the house. Then you might retort, "Oh yea. Well your momma is so low that she plays Tarzan on my shoe strings". It's all in fun and no one really means it. 

Heck. We don't even know each others mommas.

For sure, there are lines that one does not cross. I have seen no lines crossed on this forum. Ever.

If I say that white homing pigeons sux for racing. It is all in good fun, and for sure, someone will point out the whites that make my blue bars look like racing chickens. 

Life is too short to be worrying or arguing about what jokes others may throw your way. Laugh a little and ignore a little and you won't get an ulcer and high blood pressure.

Speaking of which. Did you hear the one about the Marine General, Navy Admiral, Army General and Air Force General, on the plane that was getting ready to crash?


----------



## chiggerbait (Jun 26, 2008)

You're East of Cincinnati and a red-neck hillbilly, I don't think so! You're a d--n yankee. If you want to see hillbillies come to Arkansas. All the ******** are in Texas.

Chigger


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

chiggerbait said:


> You're East of Cincinnati and a red-neck hillbilly, I don't think so! You're a d--n yankee. If you want to see hillbillies come to Arkansas. All the ******** are in Texas.
> 
> Chigger


"Chigger"! Ha Ha Ha. Too funny.

Isn't Arkansaw where BillyBob Clinton and Hillybilly Rodham are from?

Too much to work with there. I won't even do it. Har Har.


----------



## chiggerbait (Jun 26, 2008)

Yes, this is where they are from, big emphasis on "from". Speaking of hillbillies, I spent a few weeks in York, PA. a few years ago and that has to be the hillbilly capital of the world.

Chigger


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Many here will not know what a chigger bite is. They will get the wrong impression.

I too have been chigger bait many times. They have eaten me up. My ankles looked like I had measles.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

blackknight01 said:


> give her some sob story of how he is trying to win a race so his poor relatives from Cuba can come to the USA where the lofts have air conditioning or some other such tale
> 
> *this is from here, and check other threads too. i dont care about jokes but really has to be cuba everytime? theres jokes about cuba all over in this forum, i know is not like here but it doesnt mean that you can make fun of it. all im saying is that i dont think people should be making jokes about this. thats all. like i say i hope no one gets offended this is just my opinion.*





I am sorry you brought up the political side of this Cuban bird discussion. 

I try very hard to be very non-political, at least on this forum. You said, "and yes im cuban"....well welcome to the USA......I am an American, and yes I understand there are many different nationalities represented on this forum. But, very few Communist Countries. I am sure there are pigeon fanciers inside Communist Dictatorships, but they usually have issues with Internet access and the like. If you live in Cuba, how did you manage to acquire Internet access ? Are you a Goverment Official ?

I certainly do not want to offend the country of Cuba. I know your President-For-Life Castro, has had a very hard time delivering on his promises of a "Workers Paradise" for your people. I have been following the steady decline in your nation since President John Kennedy was President. People who support Communist Goverments for example, get a little sensitive when you make mention of their underachievement. Many of your fellow citizens voted with thier feet, many drowned and many more risked death to escape Cuba for the shores of the USA. 

Under US law, those citizens of Cuba, who are able to make it onto US shores.... are granted special refugee status. The dirty little secret is, many racing pigeons attempt escape from that island every year as well. 

Jim spoke of getting birds into his loft from Cuba, and not Mexico, so I mentioned that island country of Cuba. Pretty well known fact, that most pigeon fanciers in Cuba, do not have the funds that American fanciers have, except maybe for some Government Officials, and so do NOT have air conditioned lofts. And most relatives in Cuba are poor. All the people I know that came from Cuba, that have any wealth, made it right here in the good ole USA. 

The strays which Jim took in from Cuba, which by the way,....he spoke highly of. Of course, under US law, since those birds did hit the US shores... are granted special refugee status, and are no longer "Cuban" pigeons, but are in fact now..."American" pigeons.

But, thank you for sharing your concerns. I will attempt to avoid making any Cuban Pigeon Jokes. The last thing I want, is to have a Communist Dictatorship such as North Korea or Cuba mad at me.

Going forward, I think I will pay much more attention to jokes about Pennsylvania...or pigeon fanciers from Pennsylvania...or pigeons from Pennsylvania..........and particularlly, I will watch out for my relatives that live in Virginia. Far too many jokes about the in-breeding among my clan in the hills back home.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

chiggerbait said:


> Yes, this is where they are from, big emphasis on "from". Speaking of hillbillies, I spent a few weeks in *York, PA*. a few years ago and that has to be the hillbilly capital of the world.
> 
> Chigger


Ok ya little Chigger you !!

Decided to come on this thread, at this time, and start talking your trash about the very historical York, Pa. !?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/York,_Pennsylvania

Why did you leave York ? Did your trailer get repossessed ?

Did your attorney get you one of those special deals where you could get out of jail with time served, if you left the state ?

Unless you set this name up under a new computer, I will figure out who you are !

Now this thread has gone to heck in a hand basket !


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

LMAO!!!

Back on topic now, Warren and Jim, did they ever figure out anything about the robbery there at the race site? Any news on this? Hope neither of you lost birds in that debacle.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Matt Bell said:


> LMAO!!!
> 
> Back on topic now, Warren and Jim, did they ever figure out anything about the robbery there at the race site? Any news on this? Hope neither of you lost birds in that debacle.


Notice to crooks....avoid the Flamingo Property going forward. I want to be very careful here with my words. I would not want to see someone get really hurt or worse over some pigeons. At the end of the day, a human life is more important then an animals life, even a pigeon. 

There are now some very "pissed" Cuban types, with some serious professional security dogs called "Dutch Shepards", which patrol the property. If these guys catch you, it will be a bad scene. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9OtcNZid7Q&feature=related


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Chiggerbait--are you a -Ridgerunning ******* or just an everday *******?
The best thing that has ever come out of arkansas is " I-30"


----------



## chiggerbait (Jun 26, 2008)

Sky TX,

Not a ridgerunner, but close. After this heat, more like a "burnt neck".
I-30 is not the best 'out of' Arkansas, the best would be Bill & Hillary. You know, they hardly ever come back here anymore.
Warren, I know you know I was kidding about York. I was there about 12 weeks in '95. Had to leave because everyone told me I couldn't have an outhouse behind the mobile.

Chigger


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Chigger sounds like my kind of person--I was raised in Mississippi-But had to "KINDA" leave 50 plus years ago.


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

Wonder if chigger kept a Sears-Roebuck catalog inside that outhouse.


----------



## chiggerbait (Jun 26, 2008)

Actually kept a Sears and Montgomery Ward. The Sears was for looking at the pictures.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*From the Flamingo !*

Sunday 7/11/10
We have poxxed all of the pigeons
in the Flamingo Loft. We have 567 
Birds in the Loft as of today. I had 
some great help today. There was 
Grande, Gabriel, Yoel, Tony and 
Leandro. It took the 6 of us around
6 hours to Pox,Pull the 10th,
give a canker pill and scan the 
birds to make sure the info in our 
program is correct. I will have the
bird inventory updated by Tuesday.
It is to late to send replacements.
Please check out our new videos from 
today. Thank You, Jim
______________________________


!!! New Video!!!
Sunday 7-11-10
Poxxing the Birds
1st. Video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUbENQvg3MQ
2nd. Video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wseh9Q7VZhA
3rd. Video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDjKeA5r2qo
4th. Video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpOC_XmXqrc
I hope that you enjoy...

__________________________________________


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

grifter said:


> Wonder if chigger kept a Sears-Roebuck catalog inside that outhouse.


Now everyone knows you use corncobs. Two reds and one white corncob. You use the red then the white to see if you need the other red. The catalogs was for looking at women's underware.

LOL Tony


----------



## Jimhalekw (Jan 1, 2010)

Ok guys I havn't given up on you!!! I did something I have never tried before,to try and even the odds against Warren. I got married! LOL Yep Warren just when you think the whole race is in your bag waiting for your dinner I go and pull a fast one on you! New video piosting of the Flamingo today shows a white acting in charge or close to it. Could it be that my steak is still up for grabs? I contacted Jim and he doesn't know if my white was one that was stolen or not, and I just wrote band numbers sent not colors of the birds. Lesson learned! I sent the white bird's nestmate as well so the ped tells me nothing. Sorry for not staying up on this thread everyone but my wife is hot!!! Blacknight I have your back! Those ridge runnin ******** have to prove themselves in the pigeon world above any Cubano as far as I see it!!! LOL We are all family! Jim


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*OMG !*

So you are giving up the pigeons, for a little apron. Now, instead of taking care of the birds, it's gonna be, yes dear this, and yes dear that, and washing dishes and taking out the trash, and any other list she comes up with !!! 

Well, I have always said, marriage is like an institution. And when they lock you up in a straight jacket, one begins to wonder, why he got himself committed to one of those places !! I should know what I am talking about, as I have been married three times now. 

Good luck Jim, it was nice knowing you ! Will she let you check in here from time to time ? Will she let you keep a couple of birds for old time sakes ?
When I win that steak dinner, is she going to let you go and eat it with me ? Or are you restricted to your quarters ?

I will do the traditional thing and congradulate you !

For the rest of you happy and free souls....

Here is the latest update from the Flamingo !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQOT5FneE0Y


----------



## Jimhalekw (Jan 1, 2010)

Laptop went in the ***** wife bought me a new one for my bday
. All is good now.


----------



## Jimhalekw (Jan 1, 2010)

Warren I am not sure if your bird is in race like we picked, but my white is gone. Before you give it to me, one was stolen and I hear for a fact that they were top thieves. Anyway we can rebet if you like for steak dinner for both of us. lol I do have to giving it to you for the 200 you rocked me!


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Jimhalekw said:


> Warren you know I fly over water with my birds, whites included. Over years of selective breeding they have taken on a streamline ocean lifelike shape. Notice the soft feathers! Just for the Flamingo, and our personal bet, I bred a "S" shape into the neckline. *It is for the steak one of us will be eating *here in "Key West". Let me know if you want to back out, there is still time if you send no birds at all. Just like what you are doing so far. LOL Jim


You can just go ahead and send me a gift certificate to OutBack Steak House, it will end up being a lot cheaper then if I show up in person. I will be honest, I have not been following this race all that close. As I recall you sent 6 birds to my 2. The last I checked, I still had 2 birds there after this last 200 Mile race. If memory serves me correctly, you lost most off the landing board, and then skipped out of town to get married. Havn't heard from you much ever since. Something about now having a bunch of chores to do....washing dishes, taking out the trash, making the beds, etc. And no more gambling on the birds I bet. 

So does this mean you are welshing on your steak dinner you now owe me ?


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Seriously, in terms of average speed, what are the odds, that we would be right next to each other ?! 


http://www.flamingoic.com/files/assets/Top Gun 200.htm


46
AU-SFLUSA-256
SMITH FAMILY LOFT USA
1306.381

47
AU-CENTENNIAL-28914
JIM HALE
1305.132

PS

I guess I will go with these two, since your 28914 appears to be the best of your mob you sent down there, and I just flipped a coin while sitting here, and it said to go with SFL USA 256 !

And Jim, this is where you can buy the gift card for my steaks....and I am a big eater...and don't forget desert, and adult beverages !! 
http://www.outback.com/gift-card/


----------



## Jimhalekw (Jan 1, 2010)

Adult beverages!? If I get you drunk you'll just be talking more smack about my birds!!! lol No you need to come down here for the bevs where I can talk smack back. Well if I have to have someone one place ahead of me I am glad it is you and not Ganus or Gabler.  28914 has a nest mate 28913 in the World Ace Challenge, I could have just sent two birds out to the races this year from the same nest and end up with where I am now. Guess I need to go by Outback. Warren I am a little strapped for cash at the moment, do you mind waiting so I can take it out of the 75k from the Flamingo?


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

I just thought I would share this with you so that you can savor the moment, and can talk smack of how you were only one position behind Smith birds. As the races get longer, the gap will widen, and you will be left in the dust just like those poor white birds that lost their wings along the way as they hit the air turbulence behind those Smith birds as they hit cruising speed ! 

As far as waiting for you to get into the money, before you pay off that steak dinner, it sounds a lot like my daughter's promises of " I will pay you back then". I just don't ever see you getting into the money with your white strain, or "then" ever happening, in my life time.


----------



## Jimhalekw (Jan 1, 2010)

I guess it is about time let everyone know that Warren won the bet, and dinner at Outback steakhouse. Good job Warren!


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

A buddy of mine here breeds whites for racing,and release business....He has some nice looking birds,but they don`t hold a "Neck",oh sorry,a candle to the looks of your 'white" racer !! hahahahaha!!!!......Alamo


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Jim Hale a Great Sport, and now my BFF !!!*



Jimhalekw said:


> I guess it is about time let everyone know that Warren won the bet, and dinner at Outback steakhouse. Good job Warren!


 You are a very good sport Jim !! 

I was going to make a Video of my visit to Outback but my wife said it would be "too weird"  or something like that. But here is a list of items which I enjoyed !

I started out with what most people would call three appetizers. 

*Seared Ahi Tuna*
Sashimi-style Tuna rubbed in bold spices and seared rare.
Served with creamy ginger-soy sauce and wasabi vinaigrette.

*Gold Coast Coconut Shrimp* dipped in beer batter, rolled in coconut and fried golden.


*Walkabout Soup* of the Day. 


Now for the main course, I selected not one, but two of their star entrees !! 


*New Zealand Rack of Lamb*
A rack of tasty New Zealand lamb (*cooked to order) with a rich
Cabernet wine sauce. Served with garlic mashed potatoes and
fresh seasonal veggies.


*Victoria’s Filet®*

Outback steaks are truly special. Before each juicy, delicious steak is delivered to you, it is hand-selected, aged just right and hand-trimmed. Then it is expertly seasoned and seared and cooked to order over a red hot grill to seal in its bold flavor. I enjoyed the Victoria’s Filet® The most tender and juicy thick cut filet, along with a BIG plate of Aussie Fries !


Then I finished it off with two deserts which were simply out of this world. 

The one dessert is something they call "*Cinnamon Oblivion*" I mean this creation is so sinful, there ought to be a law against it ! And since someone else was paying for it, I also ordered *Carrot Cake* - Deliciously moist layers of carrot cake with coconut and pecans topped with a sweet vanilla cream cheese icing. And I washed those two bad boys down, with not one, but two *Irish Coffee's* !! 

Of course I took the wife, after all, her now famous pigeon picking, helped make it another winning year ....so she got to enjoy the Outback Special "Our signature sirloin is seasoned with bold spices and seared just right." After she enjoyed that, she then watched me eat my two desserts. 

Somewhere in between all of those courses, and entrees, I also had them deliver numerous large refreshing adult beverages with names like Johhnie Red and Blue Moon !!! It was all so very very wonderful, and I swear it all tasted better, cause my very good new friend Jim Hale paid for the meal !!


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Man. You eat a lot. Don't visit me.


----------



## Jimhalekw (Jan 1, 2010)

lol That's what I was thinking, not only a lot, but expensive taste buds too! Next time I go to open my mouth I need to check my wallet first!  Did they let you keep the card Warren?


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Jimhalekw said:


> lol That's what I was thinking, not only a lot, but expensive taste buds too! Next time I go to open my mouth I need to check my wallet first!  Did they let you keep the card Warren?


Naw Shucks...I tried to get it back, if I would have known I would have told them to keep a $1 or something on the card (My meal ran 3 figures plus I am a BIG tipper)  They said they could not return it...otherwise I would have framed it on my wall !!!


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> You are a very good sport Jim !!
> 
> I was going to make a Video of my visit to Outback but my wife said it would be "too weird"  or something like that. But here is a list of items which I enjoyed !
> 
> ...


Congrats on the win and kudos to Jim for honoring the bet! 

Reading this post made Hungry! I'm taking the family to Outback tonight!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

If I ate that much, I believe I would explode. 


I just discovered at our last club meeting that a guy in my club got 6th place in the Flamingo. He's good friends with Val and apparently they went in on it together. Warren has done a lot of races down there but I've never seen his name anywhere. I guess I know why now. They're in Val's name, but his birds. Still trying to figure out why I see no TRC bands though.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Warren, you eat like a king! But easy on the food. I don't want that interfering with your skills shooting a model 1911 pistol at 75 yards and hitting a bullseye.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

MaryOfExeter said:


> If I ate that much, I believe I would explode.
> 
> 
> I just discovered at our last club meeting that a guy in my club got 6th place in the Flamingo. He's good friends with Val and apparently they went in on it together. Warren has done a lot of races down there but I've never seen his name anywhere. I guess I know why now. They're in Val's name, but his birds. Still trying to figure out why I see no TRC bands though.


I'm guessing your talking about Warren Werbeck. I know from the auctions up here on Long Island that him and Val are good friends. I've seen his birds clocked good in the EMF and the SNF auction races. I've never had any of his birds but from what I remember they were pretty nice looking birds that he sent up here for those races. Val's our combine Secretary/Treasurer and I needed some of the race results for the combine so I could send them in for the IF awards so he stopped by my house in December to drop them off to me.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

RodSD said:


> Warren, you eat like a king! But easy on the food. I don't want that interfering with your skills shooting a model 1911 pistol at 75 yards and hitting a bullseye.


That's ok, the high class joints I go to, have this thing called a doggy bag !  You don't have to stuff your face, you can take some home and enjoy for lunch or dinner the next day or both !! 

By the way RodSD, you are the only one so far, who has been sharp enough to pick up on my private little joke, for most folks, it just went way over their heads.  For the record, I am a qualified NRA expert, but those shots would have required a gold medal winner, of which of course, I am not !


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> Congrats on the win and kudos to Jim for honoring the bet!
> 
> Reading this post made Hungry! I'm taking the family to Outback tonight!


 I really didn't expect him to come through. And if he did, I did not expect him to come up with a gift card that would normally take care of 5 or 6 "normal" people. But, as you can see, he is a man of his word, and a classy guy to boot !!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Pigeon0446 said:


> I'm guessing your talking about Warren Werbeck. I know from the auctions up here on Long Island that him and Val are good friends. I've seen his birds clocked good in the EMF and the SNF auction races. I've never had any of his birds but from what I remember they were pretty nice looking birds that he sent up here for those races. Val's our combine Secretary/Treasurer and I needed some of the race results for the combine so I could send them in for the IF awards so he stopped by my house in December to drop them off to me.


Yep, that's exactly who I'm talking about  He does have great birds. He's one of the guys to beat in our club. And if for some reason the race doesn't go well, he always has a ton of excuses, LOL 
If you ever get the chance to buy his birds for the auction race, I would suggest doing it.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I did not know they had half of that stuff at outback.. it has been too long..lol.. what a great prize!


----------



## Jimhalekw (Jan 1, 2010)

Warren you didn't expect me to come through? Ok for that SA remark now you have to tell them what was the pic on the gift card! lol Sounds like you had fun that only winning a bet good give, worth every cent to me Buddy!!! I will say that next time it is just bird on bird, no color qualifications!


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> That's ok, the high class joints I go to, have this thing called a doggy bag !  You don't have to stuff your face, you can take some home and enjoy for lunch or dinner the next day or both !!
> 
> By the way RodSD, *you are the only one so far, who has been sharp enough to pick up on my private little joke*, for most folks, it just went way over their heads.  For the record, I am a qualified NRA expert, but those shots would have required a gold medal winner, of which of course, I am not !


Well, thank you. I may be sharp as a knife, but I am not messing with your shooting skills.


----------



## Jimhalekw (Jan 1, 2010)

I can send another card with a dollar on it, or better yet an undisclosed amount,   if you are going to frame it on the wall! Then you can post a pic of the wall adorned. It's not right that they couldn't at least cut the card to give you the photo, did you even ask for it. lol


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

Sounds like a very hungry man to me!! lol


----------



## Jimhalekw (Jan 1, 2010)

It's my fault I did send him a healthy meal on the card. He would have sent the same to me or better no doubt at all, and if I won the bet I would be looking like the fat ass!! lol Don't give a good man grief for enjoying a meal on a just deserved bet! Not saying that anyone was but.. Warren did me right by eating the best! Thank you Warren!


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I will never bet Warren Food.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

hillfamilyloft said:


> I will never bet Warren Food.


And NEVER call me late for supper !!


----------



## Jimhalekw (Jan 1, 2010)

I did learn some valuable information by loosing the bet to Warren. I learned that I am very glad we didn't bet on a race between the two of us to the dinner table. I could have been seriously hurt! :O


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Jimhalekw said:


> I did learn some valuable information by loosing the bet to Warren. I learned that I am very glad we didn't bet on a race between the two of us to the dinner table. I could have been seriously hurt! :O


 Hey Jim,

I am getting hungrey again. You wanna make some "bets" for 2012 ?


----------



## Jimhalekw (Jan 1, 2010)

What race or races? I hope you havn't been waiting for me to eat.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

I have barely eatten a thing since that big Steak House Victory ! I am darn near starved to death !! 




PS.
http://www.flamingoic.com/index.php?SYS_MNU03_00_current_mp=3&View=Home

New Changes are coming in 2012. Have no idea what they might be. I am looking for those longer 400 Mile YB events.


----------



## Jimhalekw (Jan 1, 2010)

Are you going to waist my time telling me how hungry you are, or are you going to tell me what race? Outback needs the business, the sold all their Aussi stuff locally! Don't tell me your red birds are too pretty to race, I saw you holding him like a pet bunny.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Jimhalekw said:


> Are you going to waist my time telling me how hungry you are, or are you going to tell me what race? Outback needs the business, the sold all their Aussi stuff locally! Don't tell me your red birds are too pretty to race, I saw you holding him like a pet bunny.


 You had me laughing so hard, I had to get up and go hit my inhaler !!


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Jimhalekw said:


> Are you going to waist my time telling me how hungry you are, or are you going to tell me what race? Outback needs the business, the sold all their Aussi stuff locally! Don't tell me your red birds are too pretty to race, I saw you holding him like a pet bunny.


By the way, I would like a change of menu, they even have those nice gift cards. 

http://www.texasroadhouse.com/menu/hand-cut-steaks

I would recommend you fly the card up to me this time. Just to show I am a good sport, I will let you look at up close (not touch) my little "Red Star", then you can go home and tell all your friends how darn gone nice I am. 
And that way also, if I run a little over on the tab, you can be right there to pick up the balance, or wash some of those dishes in back.


----------



## Jimhalekw (Jan 1, 2010)

You know Warren, if you pet the feathers off that little red bird he is going to need to learn to run home. Poor little guy probably wishes he was grey so you would leave him alone. I guess I need to send you a list of the restaurants in Key West so you can pick the one you want to buy a gift card from.  Wait, is it time to pet the bird again?


----------



## Jimhalekw (Jan 1, 2010)

Warren I have two to your six, what are you going to do about it? I'm hungry!


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Jimhalekw said:


> Warren I have two to your six, what are you going to do about it? I'm hungry!


1st of all, I really think you posted this in the wrong thread. This was from what two years ago ? This is now 2012 http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f14/2012-flamingo-international-challenge-62401.html You were suppose to go back to the drawing board and redesign your white homers. I think, but I could be wrong, that you said you were going to work with some new foundation pairs. Weren't you the one that caught some white Cuban birds which flew off the island ?

Now you wanna make up some rules now, or wait til after the race series ? I suggest you come up with rules before they start loft training in earnest. If your two get lost off the landing board again, are we gonna count that ?

http://www.texasroadhouse.com/gift-cards

Do they have real restaurants down there in your hood ? It don't matter since you got a computer and credit card, since I got one up here in York, Pa. It's really a bargain for you, for the price of dinner, you gonna get some free lessons.


----------



## Jimhalekw (Jan 1, 2010)

I really don't have anything to say other than I may FINALLY get the last word in over my friend Warren!


----------

